# First Project



## mwest (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello,
My name is Matt and I am brand new to machining.  Last summer I acquired a PM25 and this is the first project that I completed.

The project is a wine box for a secret santa gift exchange.  The goal was to create puzzle / process for accessing the wine which should have a life span of over 100 years. 

The aluminum box is press fit into the pine box. The pine box was assembled with wood glue and blind dowels. So the first task is to remove the aluminum box from the wood one. Then you need the security bit to remove the panel to see what is inside. Apparently Mrs. Claus mailed one of those to the recipient.

The aluminum box is 1/2" wall 6061 series aluminum... at its thinnest point. It was two 90 degree pieces of architectural / structural angle that were milled to form the tube. The end plates are 3/4". The assembly was put together using 42 1/4" press fit pins that were driven / swaged for an interference fit. The pins were then milled flat before being polished. I actually removed the brushed finish as it made the pins completely invisible. 

The concept is that you can remove the panel with relative ease and see what is in the box.  When you are ready to drink the wine you will need to locate the pins that secure the top and drill them out.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## rgray (Nov 25, 2015)

Hope no ones thirsty. Love puzzles and that is pretty cool.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations on finishing your first project. It only gets better from here. Nice job.

 "Billy G"


----------

